# Score Bettting - NEW Gold Membership



## Score Betting (Jul 26, 2021)

Hello,

We have provided match previews and tips without wanting to go down the subscription route but giving tips away for free isn't a great business model.
So we have launched a £14.99 per month gold membership. 

Our main focus is on value betting and using stats to generate value tips. 

Daily Sports Tips
Exclusive Members Only Tips
Goals, Corners and Cards Stats
High Value Bets – 20%+ ROI
Competitions and Prizes for Members Only
Support and Advice 24/7
14 Day Refund Guarantee









						Membership Plans - Score Betting
					

Find out further information on our membership plans and sign up for a great selection of benefits.




					www.scorebetting.co.uk


----------

